# Nutracalm?



## Nettles

Does anyone know much about these?

The vet prescribed Nutracalm last week for Pheebs as she's been a bundle of nerves lately. They're herbal alternatives to anti anxiety meds apparently. The vet wants her to be assessed again by our behaviourist before prescribing anti anxiety meds and to be honest, I'd really rather discuss it with the behaviourist too as she knows Phoebe really well.. but we won't see her again until the 17th January.

The Nutracalm don't seem to be working how I expected.. I thought they would relax her a bit so that we could work on her anxieties with her. At the very least I thought we could have a nice, calm and relaxed, uneventful walk to build her confidence up again.. but all they seem to be doing is wiping her out and making her really sleepy for a few hours after I give her them. She doesn't want to do anything at all except sleep. After about 3-4hrs she starts getting a bit of energy back, but by then her nerves are as bad as ever again.

From reading the leaflet inside the box, I don't think they're the right type of thing for Phoebe. It says "give 1-2 capsules a few hours before an event that may cause your dog stress such as vet visits or firework displays." I can see how they would be beneficial for those situations.. but it doesn't appear as though they do much for general every day anxiety which is what I think Phoebe needs at the minute. These seem to be more for an immediate, short lived effect.

We're at the vets again tomorrow for her laser therapy but will only see the nurse, not the vet.

I don't think there's much point making an appointment or even speaking to the vet about it until Phoebe sees the behaviourist.. but I'm also not really happy doping her up and knocking her out unnecessarily for a few hours every day when that's not what she needs. She needs something to help reduce the anxiety so we have time to work on changing the fearful behaviours.

*sigh* I don't know what to do...

Thoughts?


----------



## Magyarmum

Don't know whether it will help but when Georgina was suffering from acute anxiety due to her eye problems and having to have several operations, I gave her Dorwest Skullcap and Valerian Tablets and added SF 50 supplement to her food. Both of which did help to keep her calmer without making her drowsy. I found though that the Dorwest Valerian Compound (drops) made her sleepy and rather "out of it" so only used to give her them at bedtime when I wanted her to have a good night's sleep

She also wore a thundershirt for several months, and still sometimes does so when she seems to be getting stressed 

Massage helped as well. There's a very good book called "Getting in TTouch with your Dog" by Linda Tellington-Jones that explains how to do it to relax your dog.

IMO I don't think there's one "quick fix" for an anxious dog, but rather a combination of "treatments" (for lack of a better word) to help lower the stress level.


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey has Nutraquin plus for her joints, but sorry don't know anything about Nutracalm.

Have you tried a DAP collar, worked very well for Honey when we first her and she was very scared and anxious.

Adaptil Collar / Adaptil / Adaptil


----------



## MontyMaude

I have never tried Nutracalm but I did find very good results with using Zyklene on my stress ball cat.


----------



## Lilylass

MontyMaude said:


> I have never tried Nutracalm but I did find very good results with using Zyklene on my stress ball cat.


Yup have had really good results (dog & cats) with this - & it can be used long term

It must be similar as it's a supplement rather than a drug - however, mine certainly aren't sleepy / wiped out on it - it just helps them cope with things that stress them out

Might get some of the Nutracalm for next fireworks though as Maisie could do with being knocked out


----------



## MontyMaude

Lilylass said:


> Yup have had really good results (dog & cats) with this - & it can be used long term
> 
> It must be similar as it's a supplement rather than a drug - however, mine certainly aren't sleepy / wiped out on it - it just helps them cope with things that stress them out
> 
> Might get some of the Nutracalm for next fireworks though as Maisie could do with being knocked out


Yes, I expected the cat to become quiet and sleepy, but oh no she became so much more confident to the point of obnoxious


----------



## Leanne77

My dogs are currently on YuCalm tablets for noise phobias and it has enabled them to cope with loud bangs they hear when on walks. They no longer over react and go into meltdown mode but instead acknowledge the noise and as long as it doesnt continue they remain calm and happy to continue the walk.


----------



## Nettles

Magyarmum said:


> Don't know whether it will help but when Georgina was suffering from acute anxiety due to her eye problems and having to have several operations, I gave her Dorwest Skullcap and Valerian Tablets and added SF 50 supplement to her food. Both of which did help to keep her calmer without making her drowsy. I found though that the Dorwest Valerian Compound (drops) made her sleepy and rather "out of it" so only used to give her them at bedtime when I wanted her to have a good night's sleep
> 
> She also wore a thundershirt for several months, and still sometimes does so when she seems to be getting stressed
> 
> Massage helped as well. There's a very good book called "Getting in TTouch with your Dog" by Linda Tellington-Jones that explains how to do it to relax your dog.
> 
> IMO I don't think there's one "quick fix" for an anxious dog, but rather a combination of "treatments" (for lack of a better word) to help lower the stress level.


Brilliant info, thank you! We haven't tried Skullcap and Valerian but it does seem to get good reviews. I'll look into that.
We used a thundershirt when she was a puppy but it didn't seem to help much as she got quite stressed out about wearing it.. It might be worth another try now that she's older.
TTouch could work very well actually as she wants lots of physical contact when she's anxious and we discovered recently how effective massage is for relaxing her.
I absolutely agree there's no quick fixes, and up until now we've been managing really well without meds. It just seems like her recent run of bad luck, restricted exercise, vet visits etc has all taken its toll on her


----------



## Nettles

Honeys mum said:


> Honey has Nutraquin plus for her joints, but sorry don't know anything about Nutracalm.
> 
> Have you tried a DAP collar, worked very well for Honey when we first her and she was very scared and anxious.
> 
> Adaptil Collar / Adaptil / Adaptil


Pheebs also has the Nutraquin plus for her HD. I've found its making a big difference to her clicky hips so I had high hopes for the Nutracalm being helpful too. It's definitely effective.. but not in the way she needs it unfortunately 
Haven't tried a DAP collar, the plug in wasn't very effective but that could be because most of her anxieties aren't inside the house. The collar might be a better option for her. Thank you


----------



## Nettles

MontyMaude said:


> I have never tried Nutracalm but I did find very good results with using Zyklene on my stress ball cat.


Hadn't heard of Zyklene. I'll look into it now. Thanks


----------



## Nettles

Lilylass said:


> Yup have had really good results (dog & cats) with this - & it can be used long term
> 
> It must be similar as it's a supplement rather than a drug - however, mine certainly aren't sleepy / wiped out on it - it just helps them cope with things that stress them out
> 
> Might get some of the Nutracalm for next fireworks though as Maisie could do with being knocked out


See, that sounds more like the type of thing Phoebe needs at the minute! Something to help her cope with the stress, just enough to be able to work with her.

I'd definitely recommend the Nutracalm for dogs who hate fireworks and it really helped relax Phoebe for her laser therapy this morning. I gave her it a few hours before her appointment and she was brilliant. Didn't fear pee once in the vets which is a miracle! But it's worn off now and she's as anxious as ever again


----------



## Nettles

Leanne77 said:


> My dogs are currently on YuCalm tablets for noise phobias and it has enabled them to cope with loud bangs they hear when on walks. They no longer over react and go into meltdown mode but instead acknowledge the noise and as long as it doesnt continue they remain calm and happy to continue the walk.


I'll have a look at the YuCalm too. It sounds as though it has a longer lived calming effect which is what Phoebe needs at the minute. She had a full blown meltdown a few nights ago on her walk at a sign flapping in the wind.. she's now running and hiding when I lift out her lead


----------



## Twiggy

Nettles said:


> I'll have a look at the YuCalm too. It sounds as though it has a longer lived calming effect which is what Phoebe needs at the minute. She had a full blown meltdown a few nights ago on her walk at a sign flapping in the wind.. she's now running and hiding when I lift out her lead


Might be worth trying one of the Doreen Paige remedies. I've had very good results with several of their remedies over the years and have just ordered 'travel remedy' for my car sick puppy. Of course, as with all things, some work better for some dogs than others.


----------



## Lilylass

Nettles said:


> See, that sounds more like the type of thing Phoebe needs at the minute! Something to help her cope with the stress, just enough to be able to work with her.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend the Nutracalm for dogs who hate fireworks and it really helped relax Phoebe for her laser therapy this morning. I gave her it a few hours before her appointment and she was brilliant. Didn't fear pee once in the vets which is a miracle! But it's worn off now and she's as anxious as ever again


Not sure which online shops you have over there but they're much cheaper than at the vets

If they work, many on cat chat have cats on them long term and we tend to buy the big 450mg ones (as they're a lot cheaper!) and they're easy enough to open and sprinkle a bit onto their food


----------



## Honeys mum

Nettles said:


> Pheebs also has the Nutraquin plus for her HD. I've found its making a big difference to her clicky hips so I had high hopes for the Nutracalm being helpful too. It's definitely effective.. but not in the way she needs it unfortunately
> Haven't tried a DAP collar, the plug in wasn't very effective but that could be because most of her anxieties aren't inside the house. The collar might be a better option for her. Thank you


Yes the Nutraquin plus works well for Honey as well, much better than Yumove for her.Glad to hear its helping Pheebe as well.

The DAP collar is very good, Honey had one on when she came to us from Dogs Trust. They told us to keep using one until her anxiety settled down.
They last a month and then you have to replace it.They really did calm Honey as she was scared of everything when we got her. I could always see the difference when the month ran out. We used then for about five months.
If you decide to try one, they are much cheaper on line than from the vets.


----------



## smokeybear

*Please note, there is no peer reviewed scientific evidence to validate the use of any of the following someof which may work with an individual dogs in certain circumstances and some of which will not!*

It is important to know what each contains so that if it does not work you select another with different properties.

Calmeze - L-Tryptophan, Vitamin B6, L-Theanine, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B3

Canikalm - Valerian, Hops and Yeast

Hilton Herbs Tranquillity Gold - Valerian, Scullcap, Vervain, Chaomile, Marshmallow, Hawrthorn, Meadowsweet, Apple Cider Vineger and Honey

Homeopet Anxiety (Aconitum, Arg Nit, Arsenicum Alb, Gelsemium, Avena, Passiflora, Scutellaria, Valeriana, Calc Phos, Causticum, Hyoscyamus, Nat Carb, Silica Tera , Ignatia, Phos Lycopodium, Staphysag Pulsatilla, Stramonium)

Kalmaid - L-tryptophan, L-theanine and thiamine (Vitamin B1).

Magicalm - L:-Tryptophan, Magnesium, Vitamin B complex, Chamomile

Melatonin - http://www.naturalpethealth.co.uk/melatonin-for-dogs/

Nupafeed Stressless - Magnesium supplement

Nutracalm - - L-Tryptophan, Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid , L-Theanine, Passiflora Incarnata Extract, Vitamin B6), Vitamin B3, Vitamin B1, Inositol, Vitamin B12

Phytopet Calm - Scullcap, Valerian, Oats, Passionflower, Vitamin C

*PhytoVet Herbal Valerian and Hoodwort K9 Calmer (Valerian and Scullcap)*
*Rescue Remedy - Impatiens, Star of Bethlehem, Rock Rose, Cherry Plum, Clematis*
Serenum - L-Tryptophan, zinc, taurine, Vitamin B Complex, Vitamin E, Selenium, Calcium, Vitamin D3

Vetspec Professional - Calm and Focused - L Tryptophan, Vitamin B complex, Sepiolite Clay, Magnesium, FOS, MOS

YuCalm - Lemon Balm, L-Theanine, Vitamin B Complex, Fish protein hydrosylates

Zyklene - milk protein

*Clothing*

Thundershirt - http://www.thundershirt.xtradog.com/

Anxiety Wraps - https://mekuti.co.uk/bodywraps.htm

*Sprays/Diffusers*

Adaptyl diffuser or collar (Dog Appeasing Pheremones)

Pet Remedy diffuser or spray - Valerian essential oil, blended with Vetiver, Sweet Basil & Sage

Rescue Remedy Spray

*Music*

Icalmdog2

http://www.dog-and-bone.co.uk/featured-items/icalmdog2


----------



## Matrod

I'm another who's a fan of Zyklene, I give it to Rodney who's a very anxious cat at times & it does seem to help, I tend to use it in the week running up to a vet visit & for the week after but long term use is fine. I tried a pet remedy plug in but it seemed to knock him out a bit like the nutracalm is with Phoebe. 

Going off a slight tangent but what are your thoughts on the laser therapy for Pheebs? I'm considering it for one of my oldies.


----------



## Nettles

Twiggy said:


> Might be worth trying one of the Doreen Paige remedies. I've had very good results with several of their remedies over the years and have just ordered 'travel remedy' for my car sick puppy. Of course, as with all things, some work better for some dogs than others.


Haven't heard of them so will look into them too, thank you. If only there was a "one size fits all" pill that did the trick. I hate the idea of faffing about to find something that works for her, but it's good to at least have a starting block with things that come recommended.


----------



## Nettles

Lilylass said:


> Not sure which online shops you have over there but they're much cheaper than at the vets
> 
> If they work, many on cat chat have cats on them long term and we tend to buy the big 450mg ones (as they're a lot cheaper!) and they're easy enough to open and sprinkle a bit onto their food


Thanks for the heads up. If they work, I'll shop around and see what works out cheapest for us. Hopefully the vet can give us a few to start off with so we can give them a try first


----------



## Nettles

Honeys mum said:


> Yes the Nutraquin plus works well for Honey as well, much better than Yumove for her.Glad to hear its helping Pheebe as well.
> 
> The DAP collar is very good, Honey had one on when she came to us from Dogs Trust. They told us to keep using one until her anxiety settled down.
> They last a month and then you have to replace it.They really did calm Honey as she was scared of everything when we got her. I could always see the difference when the month ran out. We used then for about five months.
> If you decide to try one, they are much cheaper on line than from the vets.


I had a wee look at them on Amazon this morning and you're right, they're half the price of the vets! I'll order one on payday as it's definitely worth a try


----------



## Nettles

smokeybear said:


> *Please note, there is no peer reviewed scientific evidence to validate the use of any of the following someof which may work with an individual dogs in certain circumstances and some of which will not!*
> 
> It is important to know what each contains so that if it does not work you select another with different properties.
> 
> Calmeze - L-Tryptophan, Vitamin B6, L-Theanine, Vitamin B1, Vitamin B3
> 
> Canikalm - Valerian, Hops and Yeast
> 
> Hilton Herbs Tranquillity Gold - Valerian, Scullcap, Vervain, Chaomile, Marshmallow, Hawrthorn, Meadowsweet, Apple Cider Vineger and Honey
> 
> Homeopet Anxiety (Aconitum, Arg Nit, Arsenicum Alb, Gelsemium, Avena, Passiflora, Scutellaria, Valeriana, Calc Phos, Causticum, Hyoscyamus, Nat Carb, Silica Tera , Ignatia, Phos Lycopodium, Staphysag Pulsatilla, Stramonium)
> 
> Kalmaid - L-tryptophan, L-theanine and thiamine (Vitamin B1).
> 
> Magicalm - L:-Tryptophan, Magnesium, Vitamin B complex, Chamomile
> 
> Melatonin - http://www.naturalpethealth.co.uk/melatonin-for-dogs/
> 
> Nupafeed Stressless - Magnesium supplement
> 
> Nutracalm - - L-Tryptophan, Gamma-Aminobutyric Acid , L-Theanine, Passiflora Incarnata Extract, Vitamin B6), Vitamin B3, Vitamin B1, Inositol, Vitamin B12
> 
> Phytopet Calm - Scullcap, Valerian, Oats, Passionflower, Vitamin C
> 
> *PhytoVet Herbal Valerian and Hoodwort K9 Calmer (Valerian and Scullcap)*
> *Rescue Remedy - Impatiens, Star of Bethlehem, Rock Rose, Cherry Plum, Clematis*
> Serenum - L-Tryptophan, zinc, taurine, Vitamin B Complex, Vitamin E, Selenium, Calcium, Vitamin D3
> 
> Vetspec Professional - Calm and Focused - L Tryptophan, Vitamin B complex, Sepiolite Clay, Magnesium, FOS, MOS
> 
> YuCalm - Lemon Balm, L-Theanine, Vitamin B Complex, Fish protein hydrosylates
> 
> Zyklene - milk protein
> 
> *Clothing*
> 
> Thundershirt - http://www.thundershirt.xtradog.com/
> 
> Anxiety Wraps - https://mekuti.co.uk/bodywraps.htm
> 
> *Sprays/Diffusers*
> 
> Adaptyl diffuser or collar (Dog Appeasing Pheremones)
> 
> Pet Remedy diffuser or spray - Valerian essential oil, blended with Vetiver, Sweet Basil & Sage
> 
> Rescue Remedy Spray
> 
> *Music*
> 
> Icalmdog2
> 
> http://www.dog-and-bone.co.uk/featured-items/icalmdog2


Wow! This is brilliant SB, thank you! It'll save me hours of trying to research all the ingredients!


----------



## Nettles

Matrod said:


> I'm another who's a fan of Zyklene, I give it to Rodney who's a very anxious cat at times & it does seem to help, I tend to use it in the week running up to a vet visit & for the week after but long term use is fine. I tried a pet remedy plug in but it seemed to knock him out a bit like the nutracalm is with Phoebe.
> 
> Going off a slight tangent but what are your thoughts on the laser therapy for Pheebs? I'm considering it for one of my oldies.


Pheebs had her last "intense" session of laser this morning and will only get it once a month now rather than 2-3 times a week. I'm really not sure if it has made a difference for her or not to be honest. She has definitely improved and doesn't seem to be in pain anymore, but she wasn't actually in a lot of pain before the Xrays either. I think they had maybe pulled some muscles manipulating her hips into the right position, and in which case, the muscles would have healed by themselves by now anyway. She's much "bouncier" immediately after the laser, but again that could be the adrenaline from being at the vets. This afternoon shes a bit sore and stiff after her off lead walk, but that could be because of the restricted exercise she's been having for months. LOL I really can't make my mind up if it's helped or not! I'd definitely say it's at least worth a try!


----------



## sesmo

I used Zylkene for Obie around firework night. He had one capsule a day for about 5 days beforehand. I'm pretty sure it made a difference to him as he didn't get anxious like he had the previous weekend (when the fireworks kicked off) and pretty much followed his usual evening routine. I got some more for New Years Eve and he's been getting them for the last couple of days. They don't seem to knock him out, just take the edge off the fear and make him more responsive to me rather than the noise.

Obie is also far more relaxed when he's got a jumper on. Just an ordinary one, not a Thundershirt/Anxiety wrap.

Hope you find something to help.


----------



## Leanne77

Looking at SB's list I did actually try Melatonin tablets, as well as other calming products but nothing has worked as well as YuCalm. It had gotten to the point Jed didnt want to go on any walks at all, now he's much happier being out and about, and is happy to return to a location even if he previously heard something he didnt like (which didnt happen before the tablets).


----------



## Honeys mum

Nettles said:


> I had a wee look at them on Amazon this morning and you're right, they're half the price of the vets! I'll order one on payday as it's definitely worth a try


If you get one I'm sure you will be pleased with the result.


----------



## applecrumlin

It sounds like there are plenty of other options for you to try and which may be a better "fit" for Phoebe's needs, but otherwise I would have suggested giving the same total dose of the nutracalm, but divided into much smaller more frequent amounts, to try and prolong a mild effect rather than one big dose.
(I'm not speaking from experience though)


----------



## Nettles

sesmo said:


> I used Zylkene for Obie around firework night. He had one capsule a day for about 5 days beforehand. I'm pretty sure it made a difference to him as he didn't get anxious like he had the previous weekend (when the fireworks kicked off) and pretty much followed his usual evening routine. I got some more for New Years Eve and he's been getting them for the last couple of days. They don't seem to knock him out, just take the edge off the fear and make him more responsive to me rather than the noise.
> 
> Obie is also far more relaxed when he's got a jumper on. Just an ordinary one, not a Thundershirt/Anxiety wrap.
> 
> Hope you find something to help.


Thank you. I think either Zylkene or YuCalm will be what we try first as they don't share any ingredients with the Nutracalm. Phoebe gets quite hot in jumpers so doesn't like wearing them for long unfortunately. She tolerated a surgical suit after she was spayed and that was the height of summer so I'll maybe give it a try!


----------



## Nettles

Leanne77 said:


> Looking at SB's list I did actually try Melatonin tablets, as well as other calming products but nothing has worked as well as YuCalm. It had gotten to the point Jed didnt want to go on any walks at all, now he's much happier being out and about, and is happy to return to a location even if he previously heard something he didnt like (which didnt happen before the tablets).


Reading the link for Melatonin, it seems to be another one which is short lived and only works for a few hours at a time. The Zylkene or YuCalm look more appropriate for what she needs. It sounds as though its really helping Jed which is great. Phoebe has got progressively worse over the last few weeks and its starting to really effect her walks which I hate as she's normally so excited and happy. Normally if something scared her, I could manage it and calm her down within a few seconds.. whereas now we just have to turn and go back home if something as silly as a car door slams near her. It's really not nice to see them so anxious.


----------



## Nettles

applecrumlin said:


> It sounds like there are plenty of other options for you to try and which may be a better "fit" for Phoebe's needs, but otherwise I would have suggested giving the same total dose of the nutracalm, but divided into much smaller more frequent amounts, to try and prolong a mild effect rather than one big dose.
> (I'm not speaking from experience though)


This was my original plan as it seemed to make more sense to me to give smaller but frequent doses.. but after reading the prescription, it says "two capsules to be given with food, once daily only" which sounds as though there's a reason it can't be spread out throughout the day?! I've reduced it to one capsule, once a day but it has the same effect on her.
As you say, there's a lot of other options to try so hopefully we'll find one that suits her. Fingers crossed anyway!


----------



## Doggiedelight

Hi. We bought these for Pennys travelling anxiety when she was very young. They didnt help her at all im afraid. I asked about them on here at the time and no one had tried them. Xx


----------



## Nettles

Doggiedelight said:


> Hi. We bought these for Pennys travelling anxiety when she was very young. They didnt help her at all im afraid. I asked about them on here at the time and no one had tried them. Xx


They seem like a great sedative for Pheebs, but no use for anxiety unfortunately 
Did you find something to help Penny? My sisters yorkie is very nervous in the car so I will pass any suggestions on to her as well.


----------



## Doggiedelight

Nettles said:


> They seem like a great sedative for Pheebs, but no use for anxiety unfortunately
> Did you find something to help Penny? My sisters yorkie is very nervous in the car so I will pass any suggestions on to her as well.


Nothing and we tried everything going. Shes 2 now and sort of used to it. Even now on long journeys shes sick and poos herself! But thing is she isnt frightened of the car because will jump in quite happily! I think its just one of those things and some dogs just dont ever get used to it like people x


----------



## Nettles

Doggiedelight said:


> Nothing and we tried everything going. Shes 2 now and sort of used to it. Even now on long journeys shes sick and poos herself! But thing is she isnt frightened of the car because will jump in quite happily! I think its just one of those things and some dogs just dont ever get used to it like people x


Meeko is also 2, but his only started about a year ago when my sister changed her car. It has progressed to behaving strangely in any car now. Like Penny, he doesn't appear to be scared and will sneak out the door and jump into the car when someone is going out.. yet he shakes like a leaf for the whole journey. If only they could tell us what's wrong


----------



## Kimmikins

I can highly recommend the Through A Dogs Ear music SB listed (the iCalm Dog is the player, but you can get the music from iTunes for £7.99 an album). We have it playing most of the time and I've definitely seen a difference.

I have no input for the anxiety I'm afraid; we tried VetSpec Calm and Focused but didn't see much of a difference at all. And now obviously he's medicated and we've seen great results. We also have a Pet Remedy diffuser upstairs and an adaptil one downstairs.


----------



## Nettles

Kimmikins said:


> I can highly recommend the Through A Dogs Ear music SB listed (the iCalm Dog is the player, but you can get the music from iTunes for £7.99 an album). We have it playing most of the time and I've definitely seen a difference.
> 
> I have no input for the anxiety I'm afraid; we tried VetSpec Calm and Focused but didn't see much of a difference at all. And now obviously he's medicated and we've seen great results. We also have a Pet Remedy diffuser upstairs and an adaptil one downstairs.


I'll definitely give the music a try too, thank you. All the progress we had made with her SA has gone completely out the window recently so I'm willing to try anything that might help build that up again.
I didn't know Fidget was medicated! That's great that it's had good results for him and very reassuring to know. I'm really unsure about going down that route just yet when the vet suggested it. Pheebs was doing really, really well and this has all started fairly recently, so I'm hoping it's just a built up of everything. Possibly some trigger stacking with all the vet visits too...
I'm hoping now that things are settling down again and we're getting back to "normal" she'll start to improve again.


----------



## Kimmikins

Nettles said:


> I'll definitely give the music a try too, thank you. All the progress we had made with her SA has gone completely out the window recently so I'm willing to try anything that might help build that up again.
> I didn't know Fidget was medicated! That's great that it's had good results for him and very reassuring to know. I'm really unsure about going down that route just yet when the vet suggested it. Pheebs was doing really, really well and this has all started fairly recently, so I'm hoping it's just a built up of everything. Possibly some trigger stacking with all the vet visits too...
> I'm hoping now that things are settling down again and we're getting back to "normal" she'll start to improve again.


He's been on Fluoxetine (aka Prozac) since March; before that he was on Clomicalm, which didn't make a dent. While he is still skittish and fearful, it takes the edge off his anxiety so that we can actually CC and DS to stuff! It was a decision we made with his behaviourist and the vet, and for me it wasn't even a tricky decision to make. He was miserable, and on the verge of being PTS...if it could help, I'd try it.

It's not for everyone though, and it shouldn't be a "quick fix". I have had a few conversations with people I've met with their nervous dogs and I always suggest trying something like Zylkene if that's what the vet recommends. And herbal remedies, and other calming methods etc. It might be as useful as a chocolate teapot but if it works it works!

Does she get happy excited for walks? Is there a change there at all? I ask because in the run up to Xmas Fidget has barely left the house. I offer him his walk but he has started taking himself to his bed, which means he'd rather not go. I can force him, and once he gets out to the fields he loves his walkies, but right now getting from inside the house to the fields just doesn't appeal to him. It sounds counter-intuitive but not walking him has calmed him down massively! Giving him the choice has reduced his stress levels.


----------



## Nettles

At the minute there's no hope of doing any cc or ds as she's just too anxious. I was hoping the Nutracalm would take the edge off to be able to work on her fears. Since she had a fright a few nights ago, she's not even taking treats on walks which is totally out of character for her. Until now, I've always managed to calm her and then distract her with treats until she forgets she was frightened and carries on as normal.

Getting excited about walks depends on what type of walk she's going for. She hates on lead walks and looks around her anxiously, ears down, tail tucked in, waiting on something dreadful happening, but unfortunately lead walks is all she's been allowed for the last lot of weeks  We were kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place as she obviously didn't want to go, yet the vet said it was really important that we kept walking her on lead, little and often to keep her muscles strong and her hips mobile, without over doing it.

Today was the first time she's been properly allowed off lead and I swear, you'd think she'd never been anxious in her life! She was still very barky with other dogs, but once she remembered she was off lead, she was fine again. Noises that have been bothering her for weeks didn't even fizz on her during her walk today!

When she was a puppy, one vet suggested medicating her, but after discussing it with our behaviourist and another vet, it was decided that while she continued to make progress, she didn't need medication. It's really disheartening that all that hard work and progress seems to have gone right back to square one and medication is being discussed again 18 months later


----------



## Tillystar

I've tried allsorts of calming for Tilly due to noise sensitivity 
She's currently on pooch and mutt food calm and relax mixed half with Wainrights 
It seems to definitely make a difference 
Before this I've tried 
Dorwest tablets daily and the liquid at bad times ie heavy rain, fireworks personal I feel these worked best for Tilly 
Zyklene from the vets no effect at all 
Serene Um slightly helped but not much difference 
Herbal liquid calmer from a group on fb made no difference 
Tried also a calming collar (beapher one not Adaptil) 
I now have a bandana to spray pet remedy on plus used there diffuser it had some effect 
There is probably more I've tried too but can't remember 
I really do feel for you Nettles having a dog with anxiety issue whether it's be SA, fear or noise sensitivity it rules everyday life n something feel so helpless and you can't just stop it I know I do


----------



## Magyarmum

Nettles said:


> Thank you. I think either Zylkene or YuCalm will be what we try first as they don't share any ingredients with the Nutracalm.* Phoebe gets quite hot in jumpers so doesn't like wearing them for long unfortunately*.* She tolerated a surgical suit after she was spayed and that was the height of summer so I'll maybe give it a try*!


That was something I forgot to mention in my previous post. I found with Georgina whilst she was happy wearing a thundershirt in winter once the weather warmed up I had to stop using it because it made her hot and uncomfortable.

In retrospect the one thing that worked best with her was the TTouch massage because you can use it long term in many situations and the effect is almost instant. Along with praise and treats I incorporated massage in our training routine. At 3.5 years old (and now her eyesight is 100% normal) it's not often she feels anxious but when she does, she comes to me to give her back a good massage. I've also used it successfully with Gwylim who sometimes gets a little nervous around other dogs. He leans against my leg whilst I massage his ears!


----------



## Nettles

rachelholmes said:


> I've tried allsorts of calming for Tilly due to noise sensitivity
> She's currently on pooch and mutt food calm and relax mixed half with Wainrights
> It seems to definitely make a difference
> Before this I've tried
> Dorwest tablets daily and the liquid at bad times ie heavy rain, fireworks personal I feel these worked best for Tilly
> Zyklene from the vets no effect at all
> Serene Um slightly helped but not much difference
> Herbal liquid calmer from a group on fb made no difference
> Tried also a calming collar (beapher one not Adaptil)
> I now have a bandana to spray pet remedy on plus used there diffuser it had some effect
> There is probably more I've tried too but can't remember
> I really do feel for you Nettles having a dog with anxiety issue whether it's be SA, fear or noise sensitivity it rules everyday life n something feel so helpless and you can't just stop it I know I do


I didn't know pooch and mutt did a calming food! I'll bare that in mind as an option for her, thank you 

I know from my own experience with anxiety that things which have had brilliant success for others haven't made a difference to how I feel and vice versa. It's great that there's plenty of options to try, but it's also a bit overwhelming. Especially when you've tried so many things as you've done with Tilly.
You're right, it absolutely does rule everyday life. Phoebe was doing so well for a long time.. I think I'd forgotten just how bad it can be.


----------



## Nettles

Magyarmum said:


> That was something I forgot to mention in my previous post. I found with Georgina whilst she was happy wearing a thundershirt in winter once the weather warmed up I had to stop using it because it made her hot and uncomfortable.
> 
> In retrospect the one thing that worked best with her was the TTouch massage because you can use it long term in many situations and the effect is almost instant. Along with praise and treats I incorporated massage in our training routine. At 3.5 years old (and now her eyesight is 100% normal) it's not often she feels anxious but when she does, she comes to me to give her back a good massage. I've also used it successfully with Gwylim who sometimes gets a little nervous around other dogs. He leans against my leg whilst I massage his ears!


If I remember rightly, it was still quite warm weather (late summer, early autumn time) when we tried the thundershirt when she was a puppy. I might invest in a new one to try now it's much cooler. Unfortunately she's well and truly grown out of the puppy sized one 
I was thinking about the massage last night actually when she was a bit anxious and barky. It's something I automatically do without consciously thinking about it as it does seem to help her. I'm going to get the book and learn how to do it properly as I'm certain it'll have a big effect on her.


----------



## Magyarmum

You can buy the book from the Book Depository UK. The 2013 edition costs £10.22 with free delivery and dispatched within 2 business days. If you don't want to invest in another thundershirt it also explains (with photos) how to make a body wrap.which Phoebe might find preferable.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tillystar

Nettles said:


> I didn't know pooch and mutt did a calming food! I'll bare that in mind as an option for her, thank you
> 
> I know from my own experience with anxiety that things which have had brilliant success for others haven't made a difference to how I feel and vice versa. It's great that there's plenty of options to try, but it's also a bit overwhelming. Especially when you've tried so many things as you've done with Tilly.
> You're right, it absolutely does rule everyday life. Phoebe was doing so well for a long time.. I think I'd forgotten just how bad it can be.


I tried so many as dorwest are tablets and she stopped taking them even hidden in food n didn't won't to put them down her throat daily and the liquid only has short term effect 
I tried the Zyklene around bonfire night last year as I thought something from the vets may work better 
Tried the pet remedy plug in for her to have a rest of tablets daily 
Then the Calming collar due to Tilly been at home, caravan and my parents as getting diffuser got very expensive as it's was on her it went with her lol 
But now she's just on the pooch and mutt food they also do treats as do Lily's Kitchen and Feelwells


----------



## bexs2247

Sorry to hijack the thread - I've recently moved and am now in a mid terrace. My dog (4 year old Chug) is barking at every little noise she hears during the day and night. She has always been quite barky and I have been trying to work on this with her, I know she will be unsettled in a new house for a little while but I don't want to risk the neighbours getting annoyed. 

I have had someone out previously and she thinks that she has almost the opposite of separation anxiety in that, when I am out at work she just sleeps and relaxes. No (or very little) barking but when I am home its like she feels she has to protect me. I was recommended to hand feed her and clicker train her which I am trying to do but it just doesn't seem to be working with general noises (like car doors shutting, next door neighbours moving around, people walking past the windows).

Any thoughts on what I can do? I have a plug in DAP in the bedroom but to be honest i haven't noticed any difference with that.


----------



## Magyarmum

bexs2247 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread - I've recently moved and am now in a mid terrace. My dog (4 year old Chug) is barking at every little noise she hears during the day and night. She has always been quite barky and I have been trying to work on this with her, I know she will be unsettled in a new house for a little while but I don't want to risk the neighbours getting annoyed.
> 
> I have had someone out previously and she thinks that she has almost the opposite of separation anxiety in that, when I am out at work she just sleeps and relaxes. No (or very little) barking but when I am home its like she feels she has to protect me. I was recommended to hand feed her and clicker train her which I am trying to do but it just doesn't seem to be working with general noises (like car doors shutting, next door neighbours moving around, people walking past the windows).
> 
> Any thoughts on what I can do? I have a plug in DAP in the bedroom but to be honest i haven't noticed any difference with that.


I think it would be better for you to start a new thread as dealing with a dog who's suffering from noise sensitivity whilst also settling into a new home is rather different to dealing with one that has overall anxiety like Phoebe.


----------



## Paddypaws

Not quite sure how I ended up here in Dog Chat, but here I am anyway!
In respect of my cats I have found Zylkene to be useful, but even using the 450mg capsules it is pretty expensive.
I have had an ongoing issue with one nervy female cat and two feisty young males weeing/spraying in the house ( which I have interpreted as a sign of anxiety) so had researched Nutracalm etc
I ended up buying plain L-Tryptophan and L Theanine from ebay and working out a dose based on the branded products. I make my own raw at home so just add the supplements to the batch and no one objects to the added ingredients.
Nervy cat is now a much calmer snuggly cat and the boys have not felt the need to territory mark for months.
No one is dopey or drowsy and while the effect has been a gradual slow burner I am over the moon at the changes.


----------



## Nettles

Magyarmum said:


> You can buy the book from the Book Depository UK. The 21013 edition costs £10.22 with free delivery and dispatched within 2 business days. If you don't want to invest in another thundershirt it also explains (with photos) how to make a body wrap.which Phoebe might find preferable.
> 
> Hope that helps.


You're a star, thank you! I'd never have thought to look on the book depository site.. mostly because I'd never heard of it :Sorry It's a fab site! I've already picked out a few other books too :Woot


----------



## Nettles

rachelholmes said:


> I tried so many as dorwest are tablets and she stopped taking them even hidden in food n didn't won't to put them down her throat daily and the liquid only has short term effect
> I tried the Zyklene around bonfire night last year as I thought something from the vets may work better
> Tried the pet remedy plug in for her to have a rest of tablets daily
> Then the Calming collar due to Tilly been at home, caravan and my parents as getting diffuser got very expensive as it's was on her it went with her lol
> But now she's just on the pooch and mutt food they also do treats as do Lily's Kitchen and Feelwells


We're so lucky Phoebe will take tablets without any issue. The only thing she's not keen on is when I put rescue remedy on a biscuit.. she'll still eat, she won't turn down food EVER  but she looks at it for a long time hoping I'll swap it for one without stuff on it


----------



## Nettles

bexs2247 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread - I've recently moved and am now in a mid terrace. My dog (4 year old Chug) is barking at every little noise she hears during the day and night. She has always been quite barky and I have been trying to work on this with her, I know she will be unsettled in a new house for a little while but I don't want to risk the neighbours getting annoyed.
> 
> I have had someone out previously and she thinks that she has almost the opposite of separation anxiety in that, when I am out at work she just sleeps and relaxes. No (or very little) barking but when I am home its like she feels she has to protect me. I was recommended to hand feed her and clicker train her which I am trying to do but it just doesn't seem to be working with general noises (like car doors shutting, next door neighbours moving around, people walking past the windows).
> 
> Any thoughts on what I can do? I have a plug in DAP in the bedroom but to be honest i haven't noticed any difference with that.


Not sure if you've started another thread on this already, but the person you had out, was it a behaviourist? If so, and what they suggested to you isn't helping, I'd be inclined to speak to them again.
As has been mentioned, what works for one doesn't always work for another.. If your dog is barking because it's anxious, hand feeding and clicker training may not help much as a lot of dogs refuse rewards when they're anxious. Until fairly recently, we were able to use food as a distraction from "scary" things as long as we got in there before Phoebe got over threshold.. At the minute she can go from relatively calm to a meltdown in seconds, so food is useless in those situations.


----------



## Nettles

Paddypaws said:


> Not quite sure how I ended up here in Dog Chat, but here I am anyway!
> In respect of my cats I have found Zylkene to be useful, but even using the 450mg capsules it is pretty expensive.
> I have had an ongoing issue with one nervy female cat and two feisty young males weeing/spraying in the house ( which I have interpreted as a sign of anxiety) so had researched Nutracalm etc
> I ended up buying plain L-Tryptophan and L Theanine from ebay and working out a dose based on the branded products. I make my own raw at home so just add the supplements to the batch and no one objects to the added ingredients.
> Nervy cat is now a much calmer snuggly cat and the boys have not felt the need to territory mark for months.
> No one is dopey or drowsy and while the effect has been a gradual slow burner I am over the moon at the changes.


Thanks for the suggestions  You mentioned that the effect has been a gradual slow burner.. that was something I was wondering about with the Nutracalm.. Phoebe has only been getting it for a week, could it be something that needs to build up in her system over time? Maybe I'm jumping the gun and expecting it to work right away..  The drowsiness really puts me off continuing to give her it when I'm not seeing any benefits though.


----------



## Magyarmum

Nettles said:


> You're a star, thank you! I'd never have thought to look on the book depository site.. mostly because I'd never heard of it :Sorry It's a fab site! I've already picked out a few other books too :Woot


It's a fabulous site! I read a lot and it's been a life saver for me living in Hungary where it's difficult and expensive to find books in English. I order from them regularly, and try to limit myself to books from the Bargain Shop, not always successfully!


----------



## Tillystar

Pooch and mutt do a weekly free food Friday giveaway (you win a 2kg bag of food of your choice) I see it through Facebook but also via their website it's not been advertised yet this year but here's the link
http://www.poochandmutt.com/17551-2/


----------



## Nettles

rachelholmes said:


> Pooch and mutt do a weekly free food Friday giveaway (you win a 2kg bag of food of your choice) I see it through Facebook but also via their website it's not been advertised yet this year but here's the link
> http://www.poochandmutt.com/17551-2/


Brilliant! Thank you


----------



## Nettles

rachelholmes said:


> Pooch and mutt do a weekly free food Friday giveaway (you win a 2kg bag of food of your choice) I see it through Facebook but also via their website it's not been advertised yet this year but here's the link
> http://www.poochandmutt.com/17551-2/


You're not going to believe this.. I actually won this weeks Free Food Friday! :Wideyed:Woot


----------



## Lilylass

Nettles said:


> You're not going to believe this.. I actually won this weeks Free Food Friday! :Wideyed:Woot


Wow! Congratulations  that's brilliant - was it the first week you've entered?

(Maybe buy a lottery ticket if so lol)

I've just added my details so fingers crossed!


----------



## Tillystar

Nettles said:


> You're not going to believe this.. I actually won this weeks Free Food Friday! :Wideyed:Woot


Wow fantastic first time my dad did it he won too 
Me on the other hand been entering for months every week and nothing


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> Wow fantastic first time my dad did it he won too
> Me on the other hand been entering for months every week and nothing


Rachel do you need to re-enter every week or do you get entered again automatically?


----------



## Tillystar

Lilylass said:


> Rachel do you need to re-enter every week or do you get entered again automatically?


U re-enter each week I do but still no luck


----------



## Lilylass

rachelholmes said:


> U re-enter each week I do but still no luck


Pants I'll never remember to do that!


----------



## Burrowzig

For dogs that react well to trytophan as a calmer, I use these http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-behaviou...protreat-stress-and-anxiety-dog-chews-p-20452. They are very palatable and seem to work well. On bonfire night and new year Ziggy was just a bit shaky - without anything she'd be panting, shaking violently and trying to hide. Kite (less stressy to start with) slept through bonfire night and watched a new year firework display on the field behind our house from the sofa without getting upset.


----------



## Tillystar

Lilylass said:


> Pants I'll never remember to do that!


Was gonna say I'll remind you but that makes my chance one last lol only joking


----------



## Tillystar

Burrowzig said:


> For dogs that react well to trytophan as a calmer, I use these http://www.vetuk.co.uk/dog-behaviou...protreat-stress-and-anxiety-dog-chews-p-20452. They are very palatable and seem to work well. On bonfire night and new year Ziggy was just a bit shaky - without anything she'd be panting, shaking violently and trying to hide. Kite (less stressy to start with) slept through bonfire night and watched a new year firework display on the field behind our house from the sofa without getting upset.


I used Serene Um by Mark & Chappell this NYE n Tilly was the most settled I seen her in a while with fireworks


----------



## Nettles

Lilylass said:


> Wow! Congratulations  that's brilliant - was it the first week you've entered?
> 
> (Maybe buy a lottery ticket if so lol)
> 
> I've just added my details so fingers crossed!


Yes, first week!  I really should have got myself a lottery ticket! I'll maybe buy a scratch card tomorrow instead :Smuggrin



rachelholmes said:


> Wow fantastic first time my dad did it he won too
> Me on the other hand been entering for months every week and nothing


Maybe you should enter under a different name this week and pretend you're a newbie 
Did your dad have to do anything to claim the bag of food? I know it was only last week I signed up but I can't remember if I gave my address details or just my email


----------



## Tillystar

Nettles said:


> ￼
> Maybe you should enter under a different name this week and pretend you're a newbie
> Did your dad have to do anything to claim the bag of food? I know it was only last week I signed up but I can't remember if I gave my address details or just my email


You should of received and congratulations email from them to reply to with your postal address. 
I've got my sister and Uncle to do it in the past too


----------



## Nettles

rachelholmes said:


> You should of received and congratulations email from them to reply to with your postal address.
> I've got my sister and Uncle to do it in the past too


Oops! I'm so glad I asked now.. I had only seen the email that was sent to everyone.. the one asking for my postal address had gone into my spam folder!
I've just replied. Fingers crossed they don't change their mind when they realise I'm in NI :Nailbiting


----------



## Molybdenum

Nettles said:


> Oops! I'm so glad I asked now.. I had only seen the email that was sent to everyone.. the one asking for my postal address had gone into my spam folder!
> I've just replied. Fingers crossed they don't change their mind when they realise I'm in NI :Nailbiting


Hullo I was wondering if you found the zylkene worked or what you have done about anxiety. Moly in the past had been fine but after a thunderstorm in December it feels like her hearing has heightened 1000 times. Some noises she isn't bothered by and others that we can't hear she turns around and runs back into the house. My dad is unwell and I am going to ireland this Friday and I was wondering if there is anything I can give her while I am away? That will help when she is at my in laws


----------



## Nettles

Molybdenum said:


> Hullo I was wondering if you found the zylkene worked or what you have done about anxiety. Moly in the past had been fine but after a thunderstorm in December it feels like her hearing has heightened 1000 times. Some noises she isn't bothered by and others that we can't hear she turns around and runs back into the house. My dad is unwell and I am going to ireland this Friday and I was wondering if there is anything I can give her while I am away? That will help when she is at my in laws


Sorry, don't know how I missed this, and very sorry to hear your dad is unwell.

We didn't try the zylkene in the end, but there are quite a few people on the forum who've had success with it.
It's mostly trial and error as what works for one dog doesn't necessarily work for another. We used scullcap and valerian before and didn't think they made much difference, but have recently started using them again and they seem to be working really well for our girl and she has a bit more confidence to be able to cope with scary things. Alongside whatever calming remedy you decide on, you could also try a Dap diffuser in your in laws house and a Dap collar on Molly.


----------



## CuddleMonster

A word of caution about the DAP collar - my dog had a really serious reaction to it, so please monitor your dog very carefully and don't leave her alone for the first 24 hours or so.

I put Bonnie's collar on during the day and she was fine. Went to bed several hours later and she was still fine. Woke up in the early hours to find her gasping and choking, struggling for breath. I took the collar off on the basis that you would loosen clothing around the neck of a person who was struggling to breathe and then rushed off to find the number for the emergency vet. By the time I'd found the number, Bonnie's breathing had eased a little, so I decided to wait (she gets very stressed going in the car and pants a lot, so I was thinking if she wasn't in immediate danger of dying, putting her in the car might make her breathing worse again). It continued to ease so I stayed up with her to make sure she was ok. When I took her to the vet later, they couldn't see any reason why she had difficulty breathing but said the best guess was a very rare reaction to something in the collar. I'd watched her carefully after first fitting the collar to make sure she would be ok with it, but it never occurred to me that she could react to it over 12 hours later.


----------

